# How many "natural" pg after LTTTC?



## Titi

Hello all,

DH & I are on our 17th cycle TTC#1 and I have never had a BFP at all and he has never gotten anyone pg. 

When I first started TTC I kinda thought it could take 12-18 months at our age (34&36) but now that I've been a member of B&B it seems all I see are newbie BFPs everywhere!

Can you all help me put this in realistic perspective? Is 17 cycles abnormally long? Anyone get a natural BFP after this or longer-without ever doing any meds or medical intervention? I'd just love to hear some of your stories-I've been feeling very discouraged that it's not meant to be for us.

Thanks all,


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Sorry Titi I cant help - onto Cycle 28 for me and never seen a BFP - havent had any medical intervention yet but contimplating it. I'd rather do it naturally thats prob why im putting things off. 

I too would like to know if anyone got a BFP after 18+ months trying without medical intervention. 

Bump


----------



## lola13

I've been at it for 3 years & have never seen a BFP. I'm finally seeking medical help, and I regret not doing it earlier. I started TTC at 33, and am now 36. I wanted to do it naturally too, but in retrospect, I wasted a lot of time. I encourage both of you not to wait...if you really want a baby, you could potentially be wasting valuable time.


----------



## peekaboo

DH & I Have been TTC for 2 years now and never had a BFP. Apparently nothing iswrong with us so were in the unexplained category. I'm having the same feelings as you - whats the chances of it happenning now when it hasnt happened before?! For some it does for some it doesn't. There are plenty of people on here that have been TTC for several years and then fallen pregnant naturally - look through the success stories at the top of this section for example. But on the other hand plenty of other people in the unexplained category go on to have fertility treatments. Have you been checked out? If so and everything's ok then you still have a good chance of it happening naturally, although I agree it feels like forever! Good luck x


----------



## Titi

RebaRezzelba-thanks for posting.......it's nice to be able to "meet" with girls going through the same thing although I'm sorry that you are. Maybe we can chat more as we go through this together.

Lola-thanks also. What you are saying is what I fear..........DH & I just haven't been able to decide if there is an issue if we would rather adopt first or do medical intervention and if so, how much medical intervention. I would love to keep up with you also

good luck to both of you for BFPS!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiya Titi

I was just wondering if you've had any testing done?

We've been TTC for 15 cycles and have just been refered to FS yesterday :flower:

xx


----------



## a_missy

my aunt got pregnant after 7 years ttc with no investigations or assistance... thats probably not very helpful to anyone but i thought i'd throw that in there anyway :shrug:

to the girls who are cautious about getting assistance ttc, i totally understand where you're coming from, i wanted to conceive naturally too. everyone else around me seemed to be able to but sometimes you have to accept a little help to get where you need to be. 

i'm 35 this year and we've been ttc 2 1/2 yrs now, i was finally given clomid in january and i got my BFP on the first month! if they had have given me that 2 yrs ago HA unfortunately i mc'd but thats nothing to do with the clomid, its just unfortunate. my point is, they might be able to help you get your BFP. getting assistance doesn't necessarily mean going down the IVF route, it could be something really simple, surely that would be worth it?


----------



## Titi

thanks maaybe2010 and a_missy-and I'm so sorry a_missy about your mc. : (

I asked my obg about Clomid in Nov. and she said I was ovulating fine so that it wouldn't help me. I have very regular 28 day cycles and seem to OV between cd11-13. 

I have had cd21 bloods done (all good) and a vaginal ultrasound done that was good and also showed a ripe follicle that day.

DH had a S.A. that showed normal count but only 49% motility. That was Nov. and he has since quit smoking and eating better and taking FertilAid and an ayervedic formula.

I didn't think 49% was that bad and hoping and that his changes have helped-so I am wondering if maybe there is a blockage in me, or hostile CM or something.


----------



## a_missy

aw thanks titi :) 

i didnt realise you'd had investigation done sorry, i got the wrong end of the stick and i thought you hadn't had any assistance yet. 

i know making healthy changes can definitely help with sperm count so thats great that your DH is on board with all that. they say it takes 3 months dont they for any changes to take form so maybe you guys will get your BFP now :D 

its so hard knowing what to do next when you've been told everything is ok. has anyone mentioned having an HSG done? then you'd know if your tubes were clear??


----------



## Titi

I was wondering about asking for that.......my ob-gyn is of no help. She said she can't do anything further and we need to go see an FS-I have just been dragging me feet, deciding.


----------



## polo_princess

I concieved naturally after 2 years ... so 24 cycles!!

We never got to find the reason for my problems, we were midway through fertility tests when i just fell PG :)

Hope you arent kept waiting for too much longer :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

Titi said:


> thanks maaybe2010 and a_missy-and I'm so sorry a_missy about your mc. : (
> 
> I asked my obg about Clomid in Nov. and she said I was ovulating fine so that it wouldn't help me. I have very regular 28 day cycles and seem to OV between cd11-13.
> 
> I have had cd21 bloods done (all good) and a vaginal ultrasound done that was good and also showed a ripe follicle that day.
> 
> DH had a S.A. that showed normal count but only 49% motility. That was Nov. and he has since quit smoking and eating better and taking FertilAid and an ayervedic formula.
> 
> I didn't think 49% was that bad and hoping and that his changes have helped-so I am wondering if maybe there is a blockage in me, or hostile CM or something.

So everything sounds fine from tests so far :flower:
I would ask to see if there was a blockage 

xx


----------



## a_missy

i know its really hard, i was actually pretty pissed off by the time i finally saw my FS  my sister didnt understand, she said _"you should be excited, you're finally getting some help and some answers" _and she was right but it gets so tiring doesn't it? and all you want is to be like 'normal' women who make love to their OH and get pregnant.

if i were you i'd see it as a positive step forward and ask for a referal to see an FS. i was so glad i had once i got the ball rolling. they'll probably send you for an HSG seeing as all the other tests have been done (which saves you so much time!) and you'll get some answers and hopefully some help and *finally* your BFP :D


----------



## a_missy

polo_princess said:


> I concieved naturally after 2 years ... so 24 cycles!!
> 
> We never got to find the reason for my problems, we were midway through fertility tests when i just fell PG :)
> 
> Hope you arent kept waiting for too much longer :flower:

aw thats brilliant! you're so lucky :) my dr did say to me its amazing the amount of women she refers to see an FS and the minute she does they actually get pregnant on their own ha


----------



## Titi

Thank you so much-I am really finding comfort in your replies!


----------



## Farie

I think I replied to your other post

32 cycles trying, male factor and anovulation. 
On the wait list for IVF (another 2 years til we are eligible) but looking into adoption and got the most unexpected surprising BFP 2 weeks ago


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi - Im the same as you in that we have had the blood tests and the sperm test and all fine. We just havent had the clomid or the IUI's or IVF - yet! I just dont like the thought of messing with my body that way (im a bit of a chicken too). 

I finally decided to go back to the DR and ask for a HSG to check my tubes - and found out the waiting list is 21weeks so thats not until Aug before I get my FS appointment and then prob another 3 months to get the actually HSG done I'd say - so your talking the end of 2010. 

Im still hoping that i get a BFP before then - currently having acupuncture so hopefully that will help. Got more herbal stuff in health shop yesterday too. 

We just need to keep plodding on!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Farie said:


> I think I replied to your other post
> 
> 32 cycles trying, male factor and anovulation.
> On the wait list for IVF (another 2 years til we are eligible) but looking into adoption and got the most unexpected surprising BFP 2 weeks ago

OMG thats great news - it makes me kinda hopeful - 32 cycles (im 28 at the moment) 

Congrats. :flower:


----------



## Titi

RebaRezzelba said:


> Titi - Im the same as you in that we have had the blood tests and the sperm test and all fine. We just havent had the clomid or the IUI's or IVF - yet! I just dont like the thought of messing with my body that way (im a bit of a chicken too).
> 
> I finally decided to go back to the DR and ask for a HSG to check my tubes - and found out the waiting list is 21weeks so thats not until Aug before I get my FS appointment and then prob another 3 months to get the actually HSG done I'd say - so your talking the end of 2010.
> 
> Im still hoping that i get a BFP before then - currently having acupuncture so hopefully that will help. Got more herbal stuff in health shop yesterday too.
> 
> We just need to keep plodding on!!! :thumbup:

Yes-I agree. I did accupuncture for about 6 months but as there doesn't seem to be anything wrong I couldn't justify spending all the money anymore.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> Yes-I agree. I did accupuncture for about 6 months but as there doesn't seem to be anything wrong I couldn't justify spending all the money anymore.
> 
> Yeah Ive been having acup for 3 cycles nearly and still no improvemet with my spotting and painful periods - its costing me a small fortune too but gonna give it another few months (6 max i'd say) and see if it helps - if not I want my money back... kiddin but I wish! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, I am currently on cycle 46!! I think losing count lol got to laugh I will cry otherwise. 

I have had my 3 and 21 bloods done, got a HSG on wednesday (really worried about that one) Only went for help in Jan so we have come a long way in a couple of months, I only wish I had gone before then maybe I would be holding my treasure in my arms now.

Tried Softcups, temping, Opks,SMEP you name it! results come back all good so far so we shall see. The next step for me is Clomid which I am hoping to start next cycle.

We need to have faith in our bodies loads of PMA you read of couples that have been trying years and end up with their BFP so if they can do it so can we x


----------



## a_missy

you have come a long way already and thats such a positive thing :) this is the start of you getting your BFP!!

dont worry too much about the HSG, i had mine in december and i was really nervous but it wasnt so bad. i didnt find the procedure painful, i found it uncomfortable obviously but its all over pretty quick so you just have to try to relax as much as possible. i had some cramping a few days after which was like a bad period but its all bearable and you just have to think its worth it if it means you'll get your BFP at the end of it all.

good luck!


----------



## Jem88

How often do you's have sex? We've been ttc for, i'll be 2 years in 2 months time, but we've had 2 mc so i guess its abit diff than having no bfp's at all. but we went to see the nurse to explain our ttc history and she said that because i'm ovulating and OH's S.A was not bad but its okay, then we should have sex every other day, we were doing it everyday, somtimes twice a day and she said that somtimes when couples have okay test results there problem is then either, too much sex or not enough.. could be that?


----------



## a_missy

Jem88 said:


> How often do you's have sex? We've been ttc for, i'll be 2 years in 2 months time, but we've had 2 mc so i guess its abit diff than having no bfp's at all. but we went to see the nurse to explain our ttc history and she said that because i'm ovulating and OH's S.A was not bad but its okay, then we should have sex every other day, we were doing it everyday, somtimes twice a day and she said that somtimes when couples have okay test results there problem is then either, too much sex or not enough.. could be that?

i've never been clear on whats best as far as how often to have sex. i've been told every day over the week you're ovulating but then i've also been told if you do it every other day its better because then your OH's sperm is better quality. 

then of course theres the 'gourmet sex' theory which says that you should make sure the sex you're having when you ttc is gooooood HAHA apparently the male draws on sperm reserves when he's really really into it and the female orgasm helps the sperm travel further and gives it a friendlier environment so i guess the better quality sex you have the more chance you have :shrug: sounds like quality over quantity but really, who knows!

and i'm really sorry you've had 2 mcs. i had one in february so i know how distressing it is :(


----------



## Titi

Oh no-gourmet sex during ttc after 17 cycles is a LOT easier said then done-esp. toward the end of the fertile period. 

We usually BD about 5-7 days staright of fertile period-or at least usually every day. Although we've changed it around lots of times with no luck. Trying Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle for first time which means to start BD every other day beginning cd 8 but then switch to every day for 3 days from time you get a +opk and then skip one night and then do one last time night after that. Oh well it can't hurt.


----------



## a_missy

i guess everyones different arent they? personally i dont find having 'gourmet' sex a chore at all hahaha :blush:


----------



## Titi

a_missy said:


> i guess everyones different arent they? personally i dont find having 'gourmet' sex a chore at all hahaha :blush:

Don't get me wrong-I LOVE gourmet sex! It is just not near as easy for it to come naturally for me on say the six straight day in a row of BD with only preseed as lube and trying to stay in "optimal" positions after 17 cycles ttc! It seems unfortunately all our best gourmet sex comes around cd 5/6 or 7/8dpo, lol!!! Any tips for making it better during BD are HIGHLY appreciated : )


----------



## a_missy

its weird isnt it? when sex becomes about optimal positions and post coital bliss is replaced with a pillow under your bum ;) i've never used preseed but i hear it talked about a lot. i have to admit though my body seems to be more than happy to BD at the right times in the month which obviously helps with the gourmet aspect.

we always said we'd try not to let ttc change the fun we have with sex but it does to some extent. you suddenly become aware of the best positions and timing and all that stuff, you cant help it can you? what i really dont want is to realise i'm doing it ONLY because we're ttc and not because i enjoy it. that would be awful :wacko:


----------



## yomo

a_missy said:


> you have come a long way already and thats such a positive thing :) this is the start of you getting your BFP!!
> 
> dont worry too much about the HSG, i had mine in december and i was really nervous but it wasnt so bad. i didnt find the procedure painful, i found it uncomfortable obviously but its all over pretty quick so you just have to try to relax as much as possible. i had some cramping a few days after which was like a bad period but its all bearable and you just have to think its worth it if it means you'll get your BFP at the end of it all.
> 
> good luck!

Oh thanks babes, its a great comfort knowing that someone else has been through it and been ok.


----------



## yomo

Jem88 said:


> How often do you's have sex? We've been ttc for, i'll be 2 years in 2 months time, but we've had 2 mc so i guess its abit diff than having no bfp's at all. but we went to see the nurse to explain our ttc history and she said that because i'm ovulating and OH's S.A was not bad but its okay, then we should have sex every other day, we were doing it everyday, somtimes twice a day and she said that somtimes when couples have okay test results there problem is then either, too much sex or not enough.. could be that?

Hi, 

That could be good advice, I am ovulating his sperm is ok he got 22 mil low sperm is 20 mil, around ovulation we normally have sex morning and next so maybe we ought to try and give the men some time to build their strength up.

Have you been for any other tests?
:kiss:


----------



## jeanettekaren

We were ttc for 4 years before getting a natural :bfp:

I miscarried first time in December and am pregnant again. I think the reason was the depo injection I was on for so long. It just took that long to come out of my system. Of course the medical professionals can't comment as they are still promoting it as a valid form of contraception to women who may want children in the future.

I'd better stop now as I feel a rant coming on :dohh:


----------



## Titi

jeanettekaren said:


> We were ttc for 4 years before getting a natural :bfp:
> 
> I miscarried first time in December and am pregnant again. I think the reason was the depo injection I was on for so long. It just took that long to come out of my system. Of course the medical professionals can't comment as they are still promoting it as a valid form of contraception to women who may want children in the future.
> 
> I'd better stop now as I feel a rant coming on :dohh:

Thank you and congrats on your bfp!

I was on depo too-for about a decade but I came off mid 2004 and haven't used any BC since so I just assumed it was long out of system. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chloe1

a girl i know fell PG after 18 months of ttc, it took 2 years for her to fall PG with her second one. it really gives me hope. The funny thing is people probably look at her and think because she has 2 kids that it happened easily and sometimes its not the case.

Good luck hun x


----------



## Toptack

Hi

I fell pregnant naturally after 18 months, on cycle 23. I had been on clomid, but fell the month after I stopped taking it. I was also trying various things that cycle - acupuncture, Conceive Plus, Fertile CM - but it's very difficult to say what, if anything, helped. I have a feeling that it was probably just the luck of the draw. I hope you have some good luck soon x


----------



## jennie_78

We conceived after 3 1/2 years trying. We were having tests at the time, i had my HSG and fell naturally that month. 

In a past relationship we were trying for 6 years with no hint of a BFP.

I was 30 when i concieved, and OH was 32


----------



## maaybe2010

Congratulations to all you ladies who eventually got your :bfp:s 
Thanks for giving the rest of us hope! :flow:

xx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Congrats on those long awaited BFP!! 

Thanks for all the posts, gives us all more hope and lots more PMA.

Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Titi

yes defi. giving me hope thank you!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I love hearing success stories let this, it gives us all hope. x

Titi, I am in a similiar position as you. I have been trying for 17 months and I am 32 and DH is 34. If I had of known it was going to take this long I would have started TTC early and got help earlier. But sure who was to know. But it will be our chance soon. xx


----------



## Titi

Thanks Irish_eyes. I know. The kicker is we have been together 10 years so seriously had plenty of time. It was just, that first we wanted everything to be perfect-as far as our $ and house etc., then we wanted to make sure we were married. Ha ha ha ha ha-we waited until we were in the best of circumstance and that may have cost us.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Same here Titi, we have been together for 8 years this year and we want to make sure we got bought a house, had decent jobs and were married. Then after we were married we decided to have a break of doing anything for a year or so, so that we can enjoy being a married couple and also doing up our house. Then other little things got in the way like my daddy being sick and passing away in 2007 and then I was bridesmaid for my sister in law and didn't want to ruin her wedding by falling pg so held off until after her wedding in 2008. She fell pg a month after her wedding and here is us still trying.


----------



## Titi

oh no-Sorry about your dad and although I'm sure you are happy about your sis I know how hard that can be too. My brother, who already has 2 children he barely takes care of from different moms, got an EX-girlfriend pg on a 1 night re-hook up episode. That was tough b/c it was even harder to be happy for them. Esp. since a month after the baby was born she had to go jail for a month for a drug offense. GEEZ!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Bump!


----------



## maaybe2010

I know I was writing on this thread as a LTTTC'er but we got our :bfp: naturally on month 16.

We miscarried though :(

xx


----------



## Sparky67

I've read the start and the last couple of pages, so apologies if I have missed something in between (I am supposed to be cooking the dinner right now, hence the speed read...)

I have one daughter that was conceived on a one night stand. OH has a daughter conceived without a problem. Nothing is apparently wrong with either of us individually but I am hostile to him. We for a BFP after 7 years, but sadly miscarried.

Don't leave things too long or you won't get help on the NHS x


----------



## Titi

Sparky67 said:


> I've read the start and the last couple of pages, so apologies if I have missed something in between (I am supposed to be cooking the dinner right now, hence the speed read...)
> 
> I have one daughter that was conceived on a one night stand. OH has a daughter conceived without a problem. Nothing is apparently wrong with either of us individually but I am hostile to him. We for a BFP after 7 years, but sadly miscarried.
> 
> Don't leave things too long or you won't get help on the NHS x

Hi
and thanks for the reply. I am from the states so we don't have NHS or any help : (.........everything is out of pocket here-and CRAZY $$$$$$$$$$.

I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c and also your trouble making baby. That is so strange that it is hostile. Do you use sperm friendly lubricant and/or have you ever tried baking soda douche? I heard those remedies really help with hostility-my therapist and his wife were infertile for years until they found out same thing and their fs recommended the baking soda douche and they got pg right away.


----------



## caz & bob

i will be natural again next month if :af: show wensday xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

maaybe2010 said:


> I know I was writing on this thread as a LTTTC'er but we got our :bfp: naturally on month 16.
> 
> We miscarried though :(
> 
> xx

Maybe-thanks for the reply, I am so sorry about your m/c. That must be awful hard, esp. after all this time. I hope that it is some consolation that you know you can get pg :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Titi said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know I was writing on this thread as a LTTTC'er but we got our :bfp: naturally on month 16.
> 
> We miscarried though :(
> 
> xx
> 
> Maybe-thanks for the reply, I am so sorry about your m/c. That must be awful hard, esp. after all this time. I hope that it is some consolation that you know you can get pg :hugs:Click to expand...

Slightly, just scared it'll take that long again O:)

We're still seeking medical help though so hopefully it'll be within 2010!
That's what I hope anyway :)


:hugs: xx


----------



## Titi

awww hun, :hugs: I don't think so-most the girls I've seen here who have had a mc get pg really soonafter again. FX'd a lot for you!


----------



## Sparky67

Titi said:


> Hi and thanks for the reply. I am from the states so we don't have NHS or any help : (.........everything is out of pocket here-and CRAZY $$$$$$$$$$.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c and also your trouble making baby. That is so strange that it is hostile. Do you use sperm friendly lubricant and/or have you ever tried baking soda douche? I heard those remedies really help with hostility-my therapist and his wife were infertile for years until they found out same thing and their fs recommended the baking soda douche and they got pg right away.


We have been using pre-seed for the second month. We tried for a while a few years back, but then life sort of got in the way and we were NTNP really, but since the MC we now know it is possible to get a BFP so we are trying again properly.


----------



## Rach27

We were TTC for 4 years, we had a failed IVF but then got preggo naturally two months after :) That was 7 months after I'd had surgery for endometriosis.

Now we have a healthy, beautiful four month old son!! :)


----------



## Titi

Rach-congrats hun that is so wonderful! Also I saw your Bf,Co, BW Mama tag, how exciting-I have plans for that too-did you have a natural birth? We have a birthing center here in town I had my pre-ttc stuff done at and they have natural parenting groups & get togethers-I really can't wait.....


----------



## Rach27

Titi said:


> Rach-congrats hun that is so wonderful! Also I saw your Bf,Co, BW Mama tag, how exciting-I have plans for that too-did you have a natural birth? We have a birthing center here in town I had my pre-ttc stuff done at and they have natural parenting groups & get togethers-I really can't wait.....

I had a natural delivery yes but in a hospital. I would have rather had a home water birth...maybe next time ;)

Birthing centre sounds great. All the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Rach-I hope I get pg soon and I will look you up for natural parenting advice!


----------



## Rach27

Titi said:


> Thanks Rach-I hope I get pg soon and I will look you up for natural parenting advice!

Crumbs!!!!...wouldn't necessarily think I was qualified to give advice on it other than be yourself and be true to yourself and your bubba. Natural parenting is just that, 'natural' so it should be pretty effortless! It isn't always but it gets easier and make a lot of sense to me! 

All the best!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Titi said:


> awww hun, :hugs: I don't think so-most the girls I've seen here who have had a mc get pg really soonafter again. FX'd a lot for you!

Thanks hun! :hugs:

Good Luck to you!
I hope you get your sticky :bfp: very soon too :flower:


----------



## Titi

bump<3


----------



## readyformore

Wow, this is an old thread, but a good one.

My first child was ttc 19 months and the 4th IUI was successful. So, he was assisted conception.
But, I've since had 2 spontaneous conceptions and births.


----------



## Wallie

I've been ttc for coming up for 4 years. It's taken 15 months to get IVF on the NHS, so it takes a while once you're referred. I'm doing IVF just now, in the middle of down reggin so I have hope.

We waited far to long to start ttc. OH and I have been together 19 years and married 8 years now. We both have good jobs and a big house waiting on children to fill the empty bedrooms. Just wish they'd hurry up...times marching on.

What's next for you Titi?


----------



## Titi

Hi Wallie! Wishing you luck on IVF! I was a lot more discouraged when I started this thread. Funny I was only on cycle 17 then.....if I'd kept track I am probably around cycle 35!

I had IUI scheduled for this cycle originally but DH and I cancelled at the last minute and went on holiday instead....we've actually been ntnp for about six months and although the original plan was just to take a brief sanity break (or you know try the "relaxing" not thinking about it thing). But when it came back to actively trying-esp. with treatments we just couldn't do it. Were both finally run the gamut of emotion and ready to just see what instead is waiting for us. I'm not really sure what will be next.....nothing for a while....we may revisit IUI sometime or adopt/foster or do missionary work instead.....time is marching on for us too as I'll be 36 in a couple of months but I just feel a deep need to just let it be right now.

Very hopeful for you! 

Thanks all for commenting too!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Thanks for your best wishes. If this doesn't work, we'll have one more go at IVF but that'll be it for us, that's what we've agreed. It's so consuming and I'm totally fed up of it now, I want to move on too, I'm just not sure I will be able to when I want to though. I'm glad you and your OH are in a happy place and have a plan. Best of luck with everything, I'm sure you're life will be wonderful.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Wallie-
It's been a VERY hard journey "moving on" or moving out of hard core ttc shall we say....The months just leading up to that decision are very emotional and the first few months/cycles are nearly impossible switching you are just so used to ttc. Even now, I try not to look at a calendar all month and forget where I'm at in my cycle but I know my body SO well I can always tell when I am about to ov, ovulating, getting pms, going to get af etc.......I am not sure one ever actually moves all the way on!!! So hoping this is the one for you and you won't have to even think about it!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Titi! Good luck to you too!


----------

